# Eclipse Eingabesprache verstellt . hmmpf.



## tuxedo (1. Okt 2007)

Hallo,
in letzter Zeit passiert mir das öfters:

Ich programmiere in Eclipse so vor mich hin und auf einmal ist das Tastaturlayout englisch. D.h. ; wird zu < und ö wird zu : etc...

Irgendwie muss ich da eine dumme Tastenkombination erwischen die mir das umstellt. Aber ich konnte diesbezüglich noch nix in erfahrung bringen. Google war bisher auch nicht sehr hilfreich.

Mein bisheriges Workaround: Eclipse beenden und neu starten. Aber mir geht das auf den Zeiger. 
Hat jemand nen Plan was ich da ausversehen drücke und wie man das ohne Eclipse neustart wieder zurück gestellt bekommt?

- Alex


----------



## maki (1. Okt 2007)

Vieleicht liegt's an Windows?

Hast du denn die Language Bar und wenn ja, was zeigt die denn an?


----------



## tuxedo (1. Okt 2007)

Nein, dürfte nicht an Windows liegen: Alle anderen Nicht-Eclipse-Fenster haben nach wie vor deutsche Tastatur. Es ist ausschließlich Eclipse betroffen. 

Das Language-Icon in der Startleiste war das erste das ich "entfernt" hatte nach der Windowsinstallation.

- Alex


----------



## maki (1. Okt 2007)

Man kann in Windows mit einer bestimmten Tastenkombination die Tastaursprache für jedes Fenster einzeln ändern 

Sieh doch mal in den Systemeinstellungen nach, da gibt es irgendwo die Möglichekit, sich die Language bar anzeigen zu lassen, dann siehst du gleich woran du bist.


----------



## tuxedo (1. Okt 2007)

Tatsache.. Hab da ein wenig rumgeschaut... "Linke Alt-Taste + Shift" hat wohl die Sprache umgeschalten. Wäre wohl naheliegend dass es das war. Weil mit Alt+Shift+R mache ich häufiger mal eine Umbenennung...

Naja, hab in der Language Bar die Hotkeys mal raus genommen...
Danke für den Tipp...

- Alex


----------



## maki (1. Okt 2007)

Ging mir und Kollegen oft genauso... warum M$ einen hotkey für solch schräge Funktionen Standardmässig eingebaut hat, werd ich nie verstehen...


----------



## tuxedo (1. Okt 2007)

[joke]Windows ist halt eher als "modernes 3D Game" (besonders in Bezug auf Vista) zu betrachten. [/joke]

Habs nur bisher nicht geschafft mich von M$ Windows als Arbeits-Betriebssystem loszusagen. 

- Alex


----------

